

Government contracting database lost track of $8 Billion - eksith
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/03/iraq-waste/

======
eksith

      >Government contracting databases didn’t even have "an information management system that keeps track of everything built,"
    

This brings record-keeping to a new low.

